# Little scabs around my rat's neck and face



## squeek (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi everyone. Today I came back from being away for the weekend, and noticed that my rat Leo had a little tiny scab above his eye. Then I saw that he had about a dozen or more all on his neck (belly side). I don't see any lice or bugs or anything, although there are fruit flies in the house. My two rats that are in a seperate cage, but right next to Leo, don't have any scabs. Leo's nails were kinda long, so I don't know if he scratched himself? Anyone have any ideas what they could be from?


----------



## squeek (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is a pic of the ones on his neck...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Scabs around the face and neck are often indicative of mites, which are usually invisable to the naked eye. The usual treatment for mites is Revolution (puppy or kitten) available from a vet or oral invermectin, also available from a vet.


----------



## squeek (Oct 30, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Scabs around the face and neck are often indicative of mites, which are usually invisable to the naked eye. The usual treatment for mites is Revolution (puppy or kitten) available from a vet or oral invermectin, also available from a vet.


Thanks! Do you know if that means I need to treat the others? They are in the same room but not the same cage


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

I was on my way of making the exact same topic when i saw this one. Today i noticed that Boris has got scabs around his neck too.

That's what's so funny about this forum. When i'm concerned about something, there's always a recent post with the same topic i had in mind!


----------



## squeek (Oct 30, 2007)

Siwain said:


> I was on my way of making the exact same topic when i saw this one. Today i noticed that Boris has got scabs around his neck too.
> 
> That's what's so funny about this forum. When i'm concerned about something, there's always a recent post with the same topic i had in mind!


I went to the pet store to get this shampoo that says it will take care of fleas, mites, ticks, and lice... and they were sold out of the small animal kind! Must be the time of year or something! Anyway, I'll let you know if I find anything else out


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, you'd have to treat all the rats, just to be sure.

But don't use a shampoo or dip or powder or spray... those can sicken or irritate a rat.


----------

